# Jones-Gustafsson 2 Postponed; DC gets Title Shot



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

> The long-awaited rematch between UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones and Alexander Gustafsson, scheduled for UFC 178 in Las Vegas on September 27, has been postponed after the Swede suffered an injury in training this week. Although there are scores of hungry challengers waiting for a crack at Jones’ crown, few can rival Daniel Cormier's burning desire to topple the champ at the MGM Grand Garden Arena.
> 
> And now that matchup is set. UFC officials made the announcement of the main event switch to Jones vs. Cormier on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Jones gets his wish. Gets to fight DC either coming off surgery or with a bum knee.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

This fight sucks, i'd rather wait for gus to be healthy


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Now, that's what i call a superfight!!!!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I wanted this fight over the Gus fight.... this is gonna be very interesting.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dont like it. Now DC has to rush back. Gus gets next but will be coming off injury.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Well that sux


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

DC the new LHW champ.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

When asked for comment Jones posted this video







which was then promptly taken down


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a strong feeling DC takes this one.

If he does, do you guys think Jones will get an immediate rematch?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Jones is the luckiest champ. He gets to fight 2 injured guys in a row, both of whom would stand a better chance healthy. His only 2 real threats


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

F#*CKCasdjagsvkdddddddddadasbssssdhkakjdhakshdaksjdha

... *F#UCK YOU INJURY BUG !!











Anyway...

"AND THE THE NEW .... !!!" (after laying on top of Jones for 5 rounds)


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great fight, DC takes it.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I really want to see DC get his shot, but I'm worried his knee is going to blow out right in the middle of the fight. Jones will target that knee for sure, and I'm a Jones fan:thumb02: My guy just acts silly in their sometimes with those kicks which are 100% legal btw....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Swp said:


> F#*CKCasdjagsvkdddddddddadasbssssdhkakjdhakshdaksjdha
> 
> ... *F#UCK YOU INJURY BUG !!
> 
> ...




Nah... DC finishs around 75% of his fights..... *IF* he wins this, there's a good chance that it will be by stoppage.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah but DC fights every fight with a good plan and does it. 
You can count on him to try and wrestle the champ. 
I have to say as much as I love this fight. I still wanted the Gus fight first. I knew 178 was too good to happen. 
Still it's gonna be crazy


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

This just happened


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

prospect said:


> This just happened


It begins!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Ten minuets of social media and I'm hyped for this fight. GUS can suck it


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Rather see the Gus fight first. Just out of my sense of fairness. That said, I've been itching for DC to get a crack Jones.

A bigger, stronger more polished Rashad, who's a better wrestler. How much better? Well, he the wrestling coach for this dude named Velasquez.

Other side of the coin. Jon Jones is the SMALLEST, YOUNGEST of three brothers. As a smaller younger brother, who's a fighter, myself, I can tell you, that means Jones can take a lickin' and keep on tickin'. Courmier better not assume Jones will fold when pain get big. Younger brothers don't fold because of pain and suffering. That's just breathing to us.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Gustafsson is ducking jones the pressure finally got to him.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

It's also safe to say that if this fight is booked, we can expect to immediately see Jones vs DC II with no time for hype or build up. God forbid the UFC let former champions get a few wins and make the rematch more interesting.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Jones' reply:

http://instagram.com/p/q0OkF5sDG-/


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Sucks for Gus. But I always wanted this fight as it is a fresh challenge and a tougher opponent in my opinion.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

vilify said:


> Gustafsson is ducking jones the pressure finally got to him.


He he he he. Ha ha ha ha. Ho ho ho ho


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Crazy, I really hope dc knows what he is doing with his knee.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

He will have.more than two months for this fight


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Basically what his twitter video told me is "I am in shit, I need to train more and become a better wrestler or DC will take away my belt".


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

This fight might be the one we all have been waiting for. 
Jones is getting dethroned. 
Just think about it for a second. JBJ is gonna get OWNED. 

This is the first JBJ fight ever that I'm not even thinking about it. I'm 100% sure cormier takes it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

vilify said:


> Gustafsson is ducking jones the pressure finally got to him.


You beat me to it because you know for a fact that if Jones was injured that crap would be said, lol.


Ive got Jones but this is a closer fight than Jones Gus would be. This could go to a decision and be sporty.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Jones controls the distance and the fight for every single round. Maybe gets clinched some and arguably loses a round. But otherwise coasts to a win.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

God damn it! Sucks for Gus, I was really looking forward to it. But go DC!


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

DC is going to get fingers in the face for 5 rounds


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

We can expect even more targeting of his opponent's knee than usual for Bones.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I forgot all about DC's knee. A completely healthy full camp DC beats Jones, I am sure of it. I don't know about the knee though, or how well his camp will go. Knee's are always a huge question because it can effect your camp/mentality so much. Look at Cain vs. JDS 1, the knee really hurt his whole camp/mentality and it showed in the fight, he was very suggest and hardly had any momentum/bounce in his step and thus got caught easily.

I would like to know more about DC's situation.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Excited for JBJ/Gus 2, excited for this as well, great fight.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

CupCake said:


> Excited for JBJ/Gus 2, excited for this as well, great fight.


Your opinion doesn't matter


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

First I was like:










Then I heard DC is fighting instead:










Leaving thread with:


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

What about D.C injury, will Jones targets his kneecaps in this fight? This sucks


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

M.C said:


> I forgot all about DC's knee. *A completely healthy full camp DC beats Jones, I am sure of it.*


I'm not. I don't think Cormier can do the Velasquez in that divison. Most HWs are pretty 1-dimensional and slow, so if taken out of the comfort zone with superior wrestling they are like fish out of water. Jones is not a Dos Santos who only has boxing and good wrestling defense. Dos Santos has only boxing at range in the striking department - he can't elbow, he can't kick, he can't knee, he can't even box properly in the clinch. He can neither wrestle nor grapple offensively. Everything Jones has proven he CAN. And Jones has proven to be much more creative on the fly.

Even if he wins, I think this will be a much uglier fight for Cormier than all his previous ones where he fought 1-dimensional slow behemoths, cans that worked at a drivethrough ten days before the fight or old men that only rely on their chin and their overhand right (and no, Henderson is NOT an MMA wrestler)


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

******* fascinating fight. Hope DC is healthy, and as close to 100% as possible come fight night. Love Jones' little bitchiness on twitter too, he's completely trolling the world, he knew that PM would get shared. I think Jones takes it, but DC has looked like a destroyer in his last few fights. DC and Gus are the two major challenges to Jones' belt. Gonna be an awesome fight!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> What about D.C injury, will Jones targets his kneecaps in this fight? This sucks


Of course he will, and then all the Jones haters will be on here afterwards bitching about being unsportsmanlike or cheating blah blah blah.

I see jones winning this and then finishing Gus in the rematch.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Jones is the luckiest champ. He gets to fight 2 injured guys in a row, both of whom would stand a better chance healthy. His only 2 real threats


DC has had that injury for a while now and look at what he's accomplished. Noone was impressed with DC when he achieved all that with a busted knee but now all of the sudden it's such a factor. And noone knows about the severity of Gustafsson's injury. It's not like they're both coming off of torn ACL's.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

DC fans playing up the injury
Jones fans playing down the injury
All systems are normal - full steam ahead


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Are excuses already made¿ I thought that would only be a Brazilian thing


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> DC fans playing up the injury
> Jones fans playing down the injury
> All systems are normal - full steam ahead


I don't think the injury is the problem so much as the recovery. I honestly have no idea what DC is doing right now, is the surgery over? Does he still need to get it? Where is DC at right now, does anybody know? If he has already had surgery and had some time to recover then it's no big deal. I'm sure I could Google this information but it would be easier if someone already knows and can fill me in.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

> Cormier delayed his knee surgery and it paid off. He told me he's good to go.


https://twitter.com/arielhelwani/status/492085437381758976


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

I tell you what, D.C probably have this injury under control otherwise he would have been doing surgery already.

Remember a 80% D.C will beat a 90% Jones so I still recon D.C has a great chance in this fight.

Jones is a sure DECISION fighter now. If he wins he will win by 5 round decision.

D.C has to win by stoppage or by laying on top of Jones for rounds like Sonnen vs Silva. He cannot afford to get tired or the standup from Jones will slowly but surely cripple him. There are so many strikes Jones can throw in this fight from a SAFE distance without risking to get caught, D.C must prevent it from the first second of the fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Jones is a sure DECISION fighter now. If he wins he will win by 5 round decision.


Just because Jones didn't put away 2 opponents in a row (Glover who's only stoppage loss in 25 fights happened 12 years ago and Gustafsson who's only stoppage loss in 18 fights came to Phil Davis) makes Jon Jones a sure DECISION fighter? :confused02:


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes it does, against stellar opponents Jones is a DECISION fighter. He does not have the KO power.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good replacement, the only one to make, I just hope that if DC loses, he doesn't come out after saying his knee wasn't good but he had to take the opportunity etc. I take it his knee is fine to fight with.

Gustaf is the story here though, he has a torn meniscus, I really hope it is minor and won't need surgery. It'd be such a shame if his knees start to go this early into his career.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Warning said:


> DC is going to get fingers in the face for 5 rounds


And dirty kicks to the knees.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Yes it does, against stellar opponents Jones is a DECISION fighter. He does not have the KO power.


That's not an argument. So what if he doesnt have KO power? There are more ways than that to finish a fight in MMA. Just look at how many finishes he has and none of them are one punch knockouts, at least not inside UFCs octagon.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Butterbean vs Stringbean. Intriguing matchup.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Yes it does, against stellar opponents Jones is a DECISION fighter. He does not have the KO power.


Gee, someone is unhappy that Gus got hurt. Who cares if he doesn't have KO power? He has finished 9 of his last 12 wins. Rashad was the only fight where he clearly wasn't trying to finish the fight. 

Not to turn this into a "Bones vs Gus" debate, but who exactly has Gus finished that is so good? Would you say The Janitor was the best guy he finished? Maybe James Te Huna?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Just because Jones didn't put away 2 opponents in a row (Glover who's only stoppage loss in 25 fights happened 12 years ago and Gustafsson who's only stoppage loss in 18 fights came to Phil Davis) makes Jon Jones a sure DECISION fighter? :confused02:





Gustafsson Fan said:


> Yes it does, against stellar opponents Jones is a DECISION fighter. He does not have the KO power.


So what makes that of Gustafsson¿ He has 4 decisions in less fights than Jones. Is Gustafsson even a pillow fisted decision loser, because against stellar opponents he can't even win a decision, let alone KO his opponent¿ You know that by calling Jones, who complpetely wrecked almost everyone else, a decision fighter, you take away a lot of credit from your beloved Gustafsson¿

You can call St. Pierre a decision fighter as he choses safety over intend to finish and thereby taking risks. But Bones voluntarily let the fight happen where Glover was thought to be at his best with the best chances to win against Jones. Still Jones showed that he can handily dominate Glover in the infight. That's not a decision fighter. He just proved that he is better in every aspect of the game than his opponent.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And dirty kicks to the knees.


Yeah I hate how Jones cheats using that move.

He's the second worst fighter in history, behind Chuck Liddell and those dirty punches to the face.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The plan is coming together. I'd imagine very solid numbers for PPVs.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a feeling this fight isn't going to happen either.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jones sent a private message to DC on twitter: 



> I hope you're ready to come to daddy.


DC responded: 



> I am. I am going to f*** you up.


:laugh: I freakin' love this Jon Jones.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah I hate how Jones cheats using that move.
> 
> He's the second worst fighter in history, behind Chuck Liddell and those dirty punches to the face.


It's not illegal. Still dirty in my eyes. Turns me off watching that crap. Same with his open hand in the face.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow a little girl talking smack talk for the champion if that doesn't sell a fight I don't know what will.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jones also posted a video that he was done with training for the day, proceeds to throw his bag in the back and said that he's going to get one more in since he found some new motivation. He sounds business. This feud is going to be everything Rashad-Jones wasn't. I'm so amped for this fight!

What makes it so interesting is that i have no idea on who's going to win. Usually i've always leaned towards Jones via some sort of destruction (obv. Gus was huge surprise to me) but DC is as real as it get's.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I have a feeling this fight isn't going to happen either.


If they cancel this fight. I will look for you. And when I look hard enough. I will find you. And when I find you.... I will kill you


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I have to say Jones has a cute girl. 
Too bad cormier is gonna **** her daddy


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I am much more looking forward to this fight than against Gus. I didn't watch the first Gus fight because I really thought Jones would put him away in the first. Even though it was obvious now that Gus was a real threat to Jones, I still find the Jones/Cromier fight more intriguing.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Jones takes this... Too lanky to control on the ground, too long to contend with standing. Who exactly has DC beaten to make him seem so invincible? Granted he's undefeated but what other title contenders has he faced and beaten? Henderson is 43 and on the far back end of his career. Other fights include Frank Mir decision, Roy Nelson decision, Frank Barnett decision. Patrick Cummins had 4 fights when he fought DC. 

It just seems to me a lot of people are counting out a proven champ vs a guy with more hype then deserved when you break down his record...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

<M>MA said:


> It just seems to me a lot of people are counting out a proven champ vs a guy with more hype then deserved when you break down his record...


Jones also had more than, perhaps, deserved hype when he fought for the belt.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Cormier TKO Round 3


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

hellholming said:


> Jones also had more than, perhaps, deserved hype when he fought for the belt.


Cormier did alot more than Jones


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

prospect said:


> Cormier did alot more than Jones


oh, I agree. I was just saying that it's happened before.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Cormier via twig snap in the 2nd.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Now, that's what i call a superfight!!!!


This.

Much more interested in Jones vs DC than Gus again.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Surprised just how many people say they are more interested in this one than the gus fight. 

I have touted DC since he entered the SF Tourney. I have considered him a top 3 hw and an eventual big threat to Jones at 205. But my gut says Gus was ready for that fight. Was in Bones' head. Has a different confidence of being in there with Bones before. And I feel DC isnt as ready as he could be. 

Not sure if I will pick DC. It is odd because I have backed him for a whilr now. But I was fully excited for the rematch knowing DC was next either way. 

The event got a grade A replacement and I should be happy about that. At least they didnt have to go canceling sn event again. I would of rather no one got injured though.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Will we - at long last - get to see Jones on his back for more then 2 seconds? I hope so.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> Will we - at long last - get to see Jones on his back for more then 2 seconds? I hope so.


So many questions popped into my head. Will DC put Jones on his back? Will DC do whatever he wants with Bones up against the cage? Will Bones be able to utilize his reach advantage?

If I wasn't so caring about who won, I'd really look forward to all those aspects. But I of course just want Bones to win at all costs, lol.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Best match-up in LHW history. I have no idea who's gonna win, although I'm _slightly_ leaning DC...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> So many questions popped into my head. Will DC put Jones on his back? Will DC do whatever he wants with Bones up against the cage? Will Bones be able to utilize his reach advantage?
> 
> If I wasn't so caring about who won, I'd really look forward to all those aspects. But I of course just want Bones to win at all costs, lol.


If DC manages to get Jones down a few times and Bones has the game to deal with it and win... then I will have to concede that he is the best MMA fighter ive ever seen.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I'm about as interested in this fight as a swift kick to the nuts. I can't believe how many people believe dc is the second coming. Then discredit jones. Jones has beaten everyone handedly but Gus . Daniels fights have been boring minus one fight where we fought a nobody. I guess people forgot jones beat machida, Belfort, sonnen, shogun, Evans , and page.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I wanted this fight over the Gus fight.... this is gonna be very interesting.


...Interesting to say the least. This clearly is the biggest threat to Jon's title. Cormier mixes it up very well and I see Jones ending up on his back. This fight will be a serious war and I don't see Jon taking Daniel down at all. The way Cormier ragdolled 265lb+ Mir was ultra-impressive. The way he knocked out Bigfoot with fast hands and slamming Barnett like he was an amateur. Cormier is perhaps the strongest LHW out there. Jon will need his A+ game to defeat Cormier. Very possible Daniel could win a decision if he puts Jon on his back multiple times. What a title fight this will be...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> I'm about as interested in this fight as a swift kick to the nuts. I can't believe how many people believe dc is the second coming. Then discredit jones. Jones has beaten everyone handedly but Gus . Daniels fights have been boring minus one fight where we fought a nobody. I guess people forgot jones beat machida, Belfort, sonnen, shogun, Evans , and page.



Slow down there chief. You're downplaying an extremely dominant HW who probably has better wrestling than Jones dropping weight to fight him.

I don't think DC is the second coming. I think he has a damn good shot at beating Jones though...


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Man, really disappointed Gus won't be the one to dethrone Jones. I dislike both of these guys but I dislike Jones a tad more and will be very happy when DC beats him up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

While I can understand why people dislike Jon Jones I actually like him as a fighter and a person. Also I can understand his actions in that he thinks for himself. Granted he can do things better.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

You HAVE Nothing else to WORRY ABOUT !!!:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g9ZgcroSd0

or do you)...


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Daniel Cormier is not Cain Velasquez and for that reason, Daniel Cormier loses.

I'm quite shocked to say the least at people suddenly discrediting Jons skills and achievements as a fighter, he might go down as the best fighter to ever live. Seems that peoples personal dislikes of fighters always manage to cloud their judgement of their skills in the end.

Daniel Cormier is elite, but he isn't Jon Jones elite. Cormier simply hasn't been as consistent as Jon Jones has. He fought an absolute snoozer with Frank Mir, where he held Frank up against the cage for three rounds and even struggled and failed to take Mir down on several attempts (Mir has some pretty horriblw wrestling defense). He then fought another snoozer with Roy Nelson in which he appeared to be gun shy the entire fight. A meh win over a meh fighter. He then crushed a can. In the Henderson fight, like in the Nelson and Mir fights he looked gun shy yet again. Wanted nothing to do with engaging with Henderson in the striking department and chose to out grapple Dan. Let's not forget that Jake Shields also made Hendo look like a complete joke in the grappling department. Subbing Hendo was impressive though, but the performance over all? Not really.

Cormier is elite and this match up is interesting, but I don't see a single area of Cormier's game which is better than Jons. Jons striking is better and I think Jones has proven to have the better MMA wrestling of the two. Subs are around equal. Cormier doesn't seem to react well to getting hit flush either.

Personally I think Tex beats Cormier too.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Im with you on dislike clouds judgement. 

Not with you on MMA wrestling. DC is elite there. As rlite as they come. Of course he held Mir against the cage. Why take him down where he is strong? He had no problem tossing Barnett on his head. 

Does that mean he tosses Jones around? No. But id be shocked if Jones got the beyter of the wrestling game.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Nobody is discrediting Jones. We all know who he is. Fact is even if he loses he might just be the best ufc champ ever. 
Still just because cormier didn't beat a guy you consider good doesn't mean he can't be Jones. The way I see it is that cormier beat some great names. And he looked impressive doing it. We all know what he can do. Question is can he do it yo Jones? 
I say yes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

While I do like Cormier I doubt he can beat Jon Jones for several reasons. Number one is that Jones is long and lanky and no one has been able to beat Jones with a smaller build. Jones for sure.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> While I do like Cormier I doubt he can beat Jon Jones for several reasons. Number one is that Jones is long and lanky and no one has been able to beat Jones with a smaller build. Jones for sure.


I agree. I'm rooting for DC and think he can win this. As good of a shot as Gus just about and Gus gave him a hell of a fight. But the one factor I see that keeps me from picking him is the height/reach. I think DC has good hands, but he isn't dynamic. A guy like Bigfoot couldn't react fact enough to stop him. Jones can, plus has a good understanding of reach. There is one thing having good reach but having it and using it well separates a lot of guys with size. 

Bones is easily the most athletic guy DC has ever faced. That is another huge gap in information we have. DC is quick. DC has good reaction. But he has never faced a guy who is close to his level there. 

I know at this level it is more of a reactionary game. It is a protect yourself everywhere sort of level. But it will be interesting to see who underestimates the others game the most. Jones underestimating DC's hands thinking he has to keep his hands lower to stuff TDs. Or DC underestimating Jones' wrestling, not even worried in the least about getting taken down or being on bottom. 

DC is not only a great athlete/fighter/wrestler. But he is fairly smart as well. Olympian's like himself know one thing well....win. Win at all costs. For the majority of his life that is all wrestling was about, winning and advancing. Didn't matter if it was a pin, 1-0, or 15-2. He knows what he needs to do and I'm sure he will fight that way. He knows wrestling and cage work is his thing and his best shot of winning. I expect him to have a quality way of going about bringing that fight, forcing that fight. Sort of in a GSP way, I feel DC knows how to win and will do whatever it is to get that win. That is what makes him so dangerous.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

kantowrestler said:


> While I do like Cormier I doubt he can beat Jon Jones for several reasons. Number one is that Jones is long and lanky and no one has been able to beat Jones with a smaller build. Jones for sure.


What about a bigger build?


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Daniel Cormier is not Cain Velasquez and for that reason, Daniel Cormier loses.
> 
> I'm quite shocked to say the least at people suddenly discrediting Jons skills and achievements as a fighter, he might go down as the best fighter to ever live. Seems that peoples personal dislikes of fighters always manage to cloud their judgement of their skills in the end.
> 
> ...


Dude, DC is undefeated. Jones was finished by Matt 'The Hammer' Hamill. I rest my case. :wink03:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Daisuke did you just go there?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Jones via reach / eye pokes.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

King Daisuke said:


> Dude, DC is undefeated. Jones was finished by Matt 'The Hammer' Hamill. I rest my case. :wink03:


This is the undisputed truth of the matter.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> If DC manages to get Jones down a few times and Bones has the game to deal with it and win... then I will have to concede that he is the best MMA fighter ive ever seen.


Yes me also I would give Jones props


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

King Daisuke said:


> Dude, DC is undefeated. Jones was finished by Matt 'The Hammer' Hamill. I rest my case. :wink03:


lol finished


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I love this fight just because you know Cormier is going to go all chubby weirdo on Jones. But as for the fight, I forsee a Cote/Silva ending.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Possibly the best injury replacement for a title fight that I can remember. Should be interesting to see how this thing plays out. Time to for DC to take that big test, I hope he passes.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

OU said:


> *Possibly the best injury replacement for a title fight that I can remember*. Should be interesting to see how this thing plays out. Time to for DC to take that big test, I hope he passes.


Agreed. This is the first one I can remember where people seem almost happier with the result. Obviously nobody wants to see someone get hurt, but you know what I mean.

Usually title replacements are really meh and/or consolation prizes, like Mir replacing Overeem.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Agreed. This is the first one I can remember where people seem almost happier with the result. Obviously nobody wants to see someone get hurt, but you know what I mean.
> 
> Usually title replacements are really meh and/or consolation prizes, like Mir replacing Overeem.


There have been replacements that have done well, there might even have been one that has won the title I'm not sure. But on paper when it comes to "deserving". DC is about as deserving as it gets for a replacement. 
There was a point where this fight could have been booked instead of the Gus rematch. We lucked out that the injury happened far enough out and we had a worth challenger ready and waiting.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

OU said:


> *There have been replacements that have done well, there might even have been one that has won the title *I'm not sure. But on paper when it comes to "deserving". DC is about as deserving as it gets for a replacement.
> There was a point where this fight could have been booked instead of the Gus rematch. We lucked out that the injury happened far enough out and we had a worth challenger ready and waiting.


Yeah, the guy in the thread title was an injury replacement for Rashad.

How could anyone forget that...


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Yeah, the guy in the thread title was an injury replacement for Rashad.
> 
> How could anyone forget that...


Wasn't TJ Dillashaw a replacement when he beat Barao? That's a much more recent example that slipped my mind.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm guessing thought that he'd postpone the surgery until their fight happens in case somebody gets injured?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

OU said:


> Wasn't TJ Dillashaw a replacement when he beat Barao? That's a much more recent example that slipped my mind.





> Assunção was briefly linked to a Bantamweight Championship bout against Renan Barão on May 24, 2014 at UFC 173. However, Assunção opted to decline the bout as a rib injury sustained in his last bout at UFC 170 had not healed enough to resume the proper training in advance of the event.[24] Barão instead faced, and was ultimately defeated by T.J. Dillashaw.[25]


It wasn't ever booked. It would be like Weidman stepping in for Vitor to beat Anderson Silva.

other replacements

Couture for Ortiz to beat Liddell

Condit/Diaz was a big replacement mess

Barao for Crus to win the interim BW title

Brock Lesnar replaced the winner of Nog/Mir for the HW title


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I can understand all of your examples of replacements before bookings but the Lesnar one doesn't make sense. I'm still hoping Assuncao gets the next title shot. Winner of the title rematch would be nice.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I can understand all of your examples of replacements before bookings but the Lesnar one doesn't make sense. I'm still hoping Assuncao gets the next title shot. Winner of the title rematch would be nice.


Randy Couture was the HW champion in 2007, he wanted to fight Fedor the UFC didn't agree.

In February of 2008 they did an interim title fight between Big Nog and Tim Sylvia. Big Nog won. Lesnar debuted at the same time and after a very controversial fight lost to Frank Mir.

The winner of that fight was going to go on and Coach the Ultimate Fighter from May 2008 and premiered in September.

Randy returned with his belt in November of 2008 and fought and lost to Brock Lesnar, Frank Mir and Big Nog were booked to fight in December.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Randy Couture was the HW champion in 2007, he wanted to fight Fedor the UFC didn't agree.
> 
> In February of 2008 they did an interim title fight between Big Nog and Tim Sylvia. Big Nog won. Lesnar debuted at the same time and after a very controversial fight lost to Frank Mir.
> 
> ...


yeah, but your original sentence didn't make any sense.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

John8204 said:


> It wasn't ever booked. It would be like Weidman stepping in for Vitor to beat Anderson Silva.
> 
> other replacements
> 
> ...


The sentence in question


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that original sentence didn't make sense. Once you explained it, then it made sense but not before that. Also I was aware of the situation.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah I don't recall what happened there, I recall writing it several ways and I guess I didn't delete at Lesnar. I might have written a title shot at Lesnar and just edited most of that down because I didn't see the point of going into that much detail.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Did you try to say Lesnar replaced the winner of Big Nog vs. Mir against Couture? That would make sense and I think that had to do more with politics then anything. He got it for marquee value.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I read somewhere that Lesnar-Couture/Mir-Nog was a four man tournament.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It was an unofficial four man tournament that was done to get Lesnar into the mix. Also it showed how thin the heavyweight division was at the time. The tournament was made up of undersized heavyweights and middle to large range heavyweights who weren't as athletic.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Thoughts ?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> Thoughts ?


Jones said these two cuts aren't even connected and it'll heal up soon.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> I'm about as interested in this fight as a swift kick to the nuts. I can't believe how many people believe dc is the second coming. Then discredit jones. Jones has beaten everyone handedly but Gus . Daniels fights have been boring minus one fight where we fought a nobody. I guess people forgot jones beat machida, Belfort, sonnen, shogun, Evans , and page.


Most unfortunate. DC will not even be competitive.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Most unfortunate. DC will not even be competitive.


Can you give some insight on why you believe this?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Rauno said:


> Can you give some insight on why you believe this?


Because he's a short chubby guy who only just got into mma


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

If Cormier gets inside Jones's reach and get his hooks in, then JBJ is in a world of trouble.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

prospect said:


> Because he's a short chubby guy who only just got into mma


and been wrecking dudes left and right.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Most unfortunate. DC will not even be competitive.


At least we get to see where your mouth lands on the scale of being right about him, sooner than we thought.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Are Jon Jones twitter posts legit.










.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm surprised how many people are selling DC short right now. I mean his wrestling is great, he's beaten some top heavyweights(including knocking out Bigfoot), and in his last fight he repeatedly rag dolled Dan Henderson like he was a kid wrestling his dad. And he improves with every fight. Jones is going to have his hands full. I think DC could even take it convincingly.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Calminian said:


> Most unfortunate. DC will not even be competitive.


Ok I'm calling you out: IF DC wins, will you finally shut the **** up about him? Yes or No.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hatedcellphones said:


> I'm surprised how many people are selling DC short right now. I mean his wrestling is great, he's beaten some top heavyweights(including knocking out Bigfoot), and in his last fight he repeatedly rag dolled Dan Henderson like he was a kid wrestling his dad. And he improves with every fight. Jones is going to have his hands full. I think DC could even take it convincingly.


I'm #1 on the Daniel Cormier is overrated club.

I previously was #1 of the same Chris Weidman club, but he proved himself against Machida.

For me, you say top HWs. In the UFC (Strikeforce DC was on the right tracks), he had boring fights with Mir (whom everyone should finish) and Nelson (who has one move). He then beat a guy at like 4-1, and a guy who's spent most of his career two weight classes below Cormier...who also has only one move.

Sure, Cormier might end up as the best fighter of all time, but to claim he's shown anything of the sort imo is completely reaching. If he can do what he's done to others against Jones, I'll say fair fuks. But I've seen nothing yet that tells us he does.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

IMO Jones would have made Dan look worse than DC did. 

If DC tries to clinch up against the cage I see him being kneed in the face repeatedly, I really think his only option is to try and GSP his way to a win and Im not convinced he can keep Jones down although he can throw him.

I remember folks here talking about how Sonnen was going to expose Jones's wrestling and that didn't quite work out for him. I wouldn't be surprised to see Jones come out and work angles to take away the straight dbl and single leg and then go for some td's of his own to keep DC honest. 

Gus was able to surprise him with skills that Jones didnt think he possessed and that made the fight close, if DC can win the striking or be better than Jones in an aspect of fighting that Jones didn't prepare for he could win but Ill believe it when I see it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> IMO Jones would have made Dan look worse than DC did.
> 
> If DC tries to clinch up against the cage I see him being kneed in the face repeatedly, I really think his only option is to try and GSP his way to a win and Im not convinced he can keep Jones down although he can throw him.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. I was really rooting for the fight after Dan beat Fedor, but let's be fair, he's nothing now. Had Hendo faced Jones, he would have been slaughtered from every distance by punches and elbows. I think he would have lasted the fight, but it'd have been a massacre. 

I dont remember ANYONE saying Sonnen would out wrestle him. I personally could have seen it happening though. It's sooo hard to beat Jones by being "diverse". You'd need an edge. If Sonnen could have shot low on the stick legs of Jones, I COULD have seen him beating him. Shit was I wrong eh? lol


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm #1 on the Daniel Cormier is overrated club.
> 
> I previously was #1 of the same Chris Weidman club, but he proved himself against Machida.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the Mir fight sucked. I'll give you that. And Roy has a chin like granite, so you can't fault him for not finishing that fight. But other than that he's looked impressive. If he can get inside Jones' reach, I think he could push him around and potentially land some good shots. Ours just getting inside that range though...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hatedcellphones said:


> Yeah, the Mir fight sucked. I'll give you that. And Roy has a chin like granite, so you can't fault him for not finishing that fight. But other than that he's looked impressive. If he can get inside Jones' reach, I think he could push him around and potentially land some good shots. Ours just getting inside that range though...


Against who though?

Miocic looked ten times more impressive against Big Country than Cormier did imo.

To not finish Mir at this stage is almost like an insult.

Then you had the Cummings fight, where Pat landing like 3 jabs which he shouldnt have even be able to.

And the Hendo fight, and I personally think that Cummings right now would do the exact same to Hendo that Cormier did (before getting H-Bombed to hell).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Cormier is a strategist who works against skilled opponents in a skilled way. That's what he did against Mir, Big Country, and Henderson. In those cases he was aware of his opponents knockout power.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Against who though?
> 
> Miocic looked ten times more impressive against Big Country than Cormier did imo.
> 
> ...


Okay, so he played it safe then. He still won. 

I mean I'm not saying he'll win for sure, I just think he presents a lot of problems for Jones.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he has played spoilers to many veteran fighters in the past. On paper Barnett, Bigfoot, Mir, and Big Country were all favorites. Honestly while I like Cormier, I think Jones has him outclassed.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Sure Cormier might not have lethal attacks like Jones but I don't remember a fight I've seen where he's been in any trouble at all. He's similar to GSP, incredibly skilled but lacks a single devastating attack. He'll bully Jones around the octagon as long as his knees can keep up. DC trains with Cain regularly, one of the top 3 fighters in the world right now. Jones does not have a training partner as good as Cain.

The test will be if DC can avoid the elbows and the eyepokes that are inevitable


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

hatedcellphones said:


> Yeah, the Mir fight sucked. I'll give you that. And Roy has a chin like granite, so you can't fault him for not finishing that fight. But other than that he's looked impressive. If he can get inside Jones' reach, I think he could push him around and potentially land some good shots. Ours just getting inside that range though...


And then what?

Jones has a better offensive clinch than DC, if your looking for DC to have better output in the striking up close IMO you'll be looking for a ghost unless he lands a game changer he'll lose in the clinch.

He really needs to get there so he can get his TD game going, its the only thin he does better than Jones.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

double post


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

slapshot said:


> And then what?
> 
> Jones has a better offensive clinch than DC, if your looking for DC to have better output in the striking up close IMO you'll be looking for a ghost unless he lands a game changer he'll lose in the clinch.
> 
> He really needs to get there so he can get his TD game going, its the only thin he does better than Jones.


Im not so sure. Will Jones willingly clinch DC? That's about the worse thing he can do seeing as clinching with DC usually results in you being on your back if Cormier wants you there.

I think Jones game will be to stay as far away as possible from Cormier. Something hes probably capable of doing. I cant wait to find out.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Im not so sure. Will Jones willingly clinch DC? That's about the worse thing he can do seeing as clinching with DC usually results in you being on your back if Cormier wants you there.
> 
> I think Jones game will be to stay as far away as possible from Cormier. Something hes probably capable of doing. I cant wait to find out.


I think Jones will test the waters like he did against Tex and we may find out that all the hype is overrated. I'm not saying that is how it will go, just that I think Jones would willingly enter the clinch at least once to see if there is any danger there. Prior to the Tex fight all everyone said was Tex would be the most dangerous in close or in the clinch and the reality was very different. I can see Jones testing that theory out again.

As for this fight, I fully expect Jones to make short work of that bad knee of DC's. I also think DC is a tough SOB so I think this will probably go to a decision where after the second round Jones just starts putting on a clinic as DC starts to "gas" from trying to handle Jones at range and his knees starting to hurt more and more. In the end I don't think DC is the one to dethrone Jones.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm fairly sure Jones isn't looking to clinch with DC that much. His biggest strength would be keeping the distance and picking DC apart not closing the distance what DC would want.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah obviously Jones needs to keep DC away from him. But as cormier said Jones will probably take him down But once DC smashes him to the mat. Jones will get uncomfortable even on the feet


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

prospect said:


> Yeah obviously Jones needs to keep DC away from him. But as cormier said Jones will probably take him down But once DC smashes him to the mat. Jones will get uncomfortable even on the feet


How is DC going to smash anything if Jones is on top? Sometimes you don't make a lot of sense..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey y'all watch this. 

http://instagram.com/p/rSYIIVD0Ws/?modal=true

D.C. already has him beaten


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Hey y'all watch this.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/rSYIIVD0Ws/?modal=true
> 
> D.C. already has him beaten


Only happened because it was Anik and not Dana. No way in hell Jones is pushing Dana over like that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Hey y'all watch this.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/rSYIIVD0Ws/?modal=true
> 
> D.C. already has him beaten


Well damn. Another couple seconds, and I thought someone would start yelling "World Star!"


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Hey y'all watch this.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/rSYIIVD0Ws/?modal=true
> 
> D.C. already has him beaten


Thanks, now I actually care about this fight.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Only happened because it was Anik and not Dana. No way in hell Jones is pushing Dana over like that.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Haha, Anik got swatted aside like a little bug! No respect!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It wasnt even Anik................


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Filling in for White was Dave Sholler, UFC's Director of Public Relations


_______


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Sounded to me like Jones landed a shot, did D.C. get dropped or drug down..

Wish it was all in frame, that shit was funny to me IDK why.

So now are we talking fines for these two or what?

Also after Jones throws Dave Sholler down like a child does dave look like he has a huge smile on his face on his way back up?


Life B Ez said:


> Only happened because it was Anik and not Dana. No way in hell Jones is pushing Dana over like that.


A. I agree had he tossed Dana he'd probably be in jail.

B. Dana is probably three times stronger than Dave Sholler so I doubt he would have fell like that in the first place.

P.S. oldfart should get some posreps give the man a cookie, I cant because I havent "spread enough around" yet.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

the yellow blurr. Id react if someone shoved me with their thumbs on my throat too so eh.

This is the best angle, everything is in frame.
http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/8/4/5968611/ufc-178-media-day-staredowns


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This fight may get a little personal.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

slapshot said:


> How is DC going to smash anything if Jones is on top? Sometimes you don't make a lot of sense..
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah I did say it wrong. DC said that Jones will TRY to take him down but once he fails and cormier smashes his head to the mat.... 

Better?!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Daniel Cormier maybe the best wrestler in the light heavyweight division but I'm not sure he could stop a Jon Jones take down. He's a completely different athlete. Also if he keeps his distance Jones will have the advantage in the fight.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

if Gus could stop Jones from taking him down, I think DC will be able to.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Im not so sure. Will Jones willingly clinch DC? That's about the worse thing he can do seeing as clinching with DC usually results in you being on your back if Cormier wants you there.
> 
> I think Jones game will be to stay as far away as possible from Cormier. Something hes probably capable of doing. I cant wait to find out.


I dont think Jones will want to clinch but I dont think DC will want to clinch and fight on the cage either.

Someone made a post stating DC has an edge striking in the clinch and I dont think he dose, I think the only reason he'll clinch is to go for a td. 

If DC where to attempt beating Jones up in the clinch couture style he'll get beat up IMO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Jon Jones is a completely different fighter when it comes to the clinch. Anyone who tries to clinch with him has issues. However, Cormier is able to utilize the clinch so Jones may want to turn this into a kickboxing match for the most part.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Will cormier stated that he'll want to stalk Jones and close the distance. Like Cain vs jds III 
and Jones said that he will attack the knee ( because he always does ) And use his reach. 

Obviously things change during the fight.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah,I see don't Jones taking him down. People are forgetting Cormier trains with Cain who has some of the best takedowns in the heavyweight division. Jones' wrestling is good. Great, actually. But I don't think I could see him taking down JDS or Brock Lesnar as easily as Cain did.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In MMA, I have Cain Velasquez being the much better wrestler of all 3.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Cormier's only chance of winning is doing his best Mike Tyson impression.

I see Jones using kicks and eye pokes and cruising to a decision.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LL said:


> Cormier's only chance of winning is doing his best Mike Tyson impression.
> 
> I see Jones using kicks and eye pokes and cruising to a decision.


The Tyson style is exactly how Cormier needs to set up his takedowns. The headmovement coming in, the overhand right.

As much as Jones proved that he can take a shot and has heart in the Gus fight, I do see him being uncomfortable if he gets hit big. He's just so used to complete domination.

I originally thought Jones would fairly destroy Cormier at range, but I'll change my prediction.

I think Cormier will come forward a little bit too much and the pressure will annoy Jones. Jones will struggle a little bit with the range and Cormier will be well prepared for the elbows. Not too much will happen throughout the fight, and Cormier will win by "aggression".


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> In MMA, I have Cain Velasquez being the much better wrestler of all 3.


My point exactly. If DC can roll with Cain in practice, then Jones' wrestling won't be a big issue.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> In MMA, I have Cain Velasquez being the much better wrestler of all 3.


I certainly find him the most effective, hands down. Hes not as flashy. Doesn't use too many techniques. But f*uck me, his discipline is off the charts. Thats what makes him special, I think. Always in the right position. Always one step ahead. Like a fecking robot. Truth is, I find it far more impressive to watch then the flashier stuff. I do like some glamour. But give be disciplined relentlessness any day.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I certainly find him the most effective, hands down. Hes not as flashy. Doesn't use too many techniques. But f*uck me, his discipline is off the charts. Thats what makes him special, I think. Always in the right position. Always one step ahead. Like a fecking robot. Truth is, I find it far more impressive to watch then the flashier stuff. I do like some glamour. But give be disciplined relentlessness any day.


This all day. Pos'd.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I certainly find him the most effective, hands down. Hes not as flashy. Doesn't use too many techniques. But f*uck me, his discipline is off the charts. Thats what makes him special, I think. Always in the right position. Always one step ahead. Like a fecking robot. Truth is, I find it far more impressive to watch then the flashier stuff. I do like some glamour. But give be disciplined relentlessness any day.


Defo. Cain Vs JDS in the 2nd and 3rd were two of the best performances of all time. To have your opponent hurt so badly and to be able to say "He COULD recover, I'm just going to keep my position and not let him get a chance to slip out or tire myself out hitting him".

Cormier throwing Hendo around so much wouldn't happen in a Cain fight because that's wasted energy. He'll take your waist, drag you down, land some shots with one hand, let you get back up, keep the waist, and do it again and again.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Jones would/will destroy Cormier at range. If DC stays there he's toast and he has already admitted that. 

DC cant keep Jones down, even if he rag dolls him Jones will just get up and continue to beat the shit out of DC and if he starts to really let his hands go Jones will take him down or just sidestep him, reset at rage and blast away.

If DC gets Jones down he can win the round by riding him (if he could) but he didn't impress me in the damage category against Hendo (who at this point in his career is massively overrated) if Jones gets control from top position the fight is one shot from over. If DC gets top position he probably wont be able to land anything that would end the fight. 

Im not saying DC CANT win but the only place I think he "might" be better at (in MMA) than Jones is wrestling take downs. 

Jones is solid everywhere, he has fluent judo, solid Muay Thai, better boxing, really its a long list of better everything.

Crazy part is, sometimes the other dude just see's a lucky opportunity and BAM you're back stage talking to GSP like OMFG I now know how you feel man lol.

One aspect I find interesting is that Jones will purposely fight the other guys fight, he's done it almost every fight and he does it to prove he's the best. I cant help but admire and abhor it at the same time, that he can pull it off is one of the many reasons Jones is the GOAT.

So if they grapple DC wont have any excesses when Jones beats him. Really though I know the safe bet for Jones is to work angles, jab constantly, use his superior footwork and kickbox his way to a win but even if he doesn't Jones will most likely dominate him anyway.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think Jones is going to wrestle-f Cormier just to prove a point.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

John8204 said:


> I think Jones is going to wrestle-f Cormier just to prove a point.


Why would you think that? DC might be the best wrestler north of 170 in the sport today or ever. Jones has wrestle****ed nobody and but you think he's going to do it to the guy who who has pushed Cain's wrestling to a new level? Why?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

GDPofDRB said:


> Why would you think that? DC might be the best wrestler north of 170 in the sport today or ever. Jones has wrestle****ed nobody and but you think he's going to do it to the guy who who has pushed Cain's wrestling to a new level? Why?


Wait WUT

Hamill, Bonnar, Matyushenko, Vera, and Bader he took them all down and beat the crap out of them. Hell Jones just took DC down and bragged about it afterwards.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^

I really don't see Jones outwrestling Cormier, but I still say Cain >


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

John8204 said:


> Wait WUT
> 
> Hamill, Bonnar, Matyushenko, Vera, and Bader he took them all down and beat the crap out of them. Hell Jones just took DC down and bragged about it afterwards.


Yeah he took him down with the force of 10 security guards ..... Oh wait!!!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Wait WUT
> 
> Hamill, Bonnar, Matyushenko, Vera, and Bader he took them all down and beat the crap out of them. Hell Jones just took DC down and bragged about it afterwards.


All the people u named are garbage,Cain and Cains wrestling Coach Cormier evolve wrestling that's why Barnett got tossed around like a rad doll. Only way for Jones to win is to eye poke the shit out of Cormier and teap kicks otherwise Cormier is breaking that twig in half.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> Why would you think that? DC might be the best wrestler north of 170 in the sport today or ever. Jones has wrestle****ed nobody and but you think he's going to do it to the guy who who has pushed Cain's wrestling to a new level? Why?


Because thats what Jones does? Because thats what he said he would do?

IDK how successful he'll be and I think he'll soften DC up with striking before he makes any real attempts but Im sure its going to be in his gameplan.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

slapshot said:


> Because thats what Jones does? Because thats what he said he would do?
> 
> IDK how successful he'll be and I think he'll soften DC up with striking before he makes any real attempts but Im sure its going to be in his gameplan.


Yeah you're right. But I'm sure his gameplan won't work once cormier rag dolls him.. 

Only way for Jones to win in my books is simple...... elbows


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> All the people u named are garbage,Cain and Cains wrestling Coach Cormier evolve wrestling that's why Barnett got tossed around like a rad doll. Only way for Jones to win is to eye poke the shit out of Cormier and teap kicks otherwise Cormier is breaking that twig in half.


Your post is silly. DC cant strike with Jones because he doesn't possess the skills needed to do so. 

I dont even blame the fighters for eye pokes tbh, all the NSAC would need to do is make it illegal to extend your arm with an open hand, they could even define it as spread fingers or whatever. 

If fouls become a trend thats the responsibility of the officials to curb.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

But why would you say that DC can't hang with Jones standing up!!


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^^^
> 
> I really don't see Jones outwrestling Cormier, but I still say Cain >


For the past several years the general consensus from people who either are part of their camp or train in San Jose at AKA is when Cain and DC spar, DC was able to take Cain down repeatedly when he really turned on the wrestling. Cain has usually been able to get the better of DC in the boxing though. Getting closer to present day, word is that they have sharpened their skills in both departments, the wrestling is a lot closer with DC sometimes getting a visible edge, in the standup DC can handle himself much better. Cain is the main reason DC is going to win. There are very few situations today in MMA where you have two of the best guys in their divisional region able to day in and day out push each other to the level these guys do.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> For the past several years the general consensus from people who either are part of their camp or train in San Jose at AKA is when Cain and DC spar, DC was able to take Cain down repeatedly when he really turned on the wrestling. Cain has usually been able to get the better of DC in the boxing though. Getting closer to present day, word is that they have sharpened their skills in both departments, the wrestling is a lot closer with DC sometimes getting a visible edge, in the standup DC can handle himself much better. Cain is the main reason DC is going to win. There are very few situations today in MMA where you have two of the best guys in their divisional region able to day in and day out push each other to the level these guys do.


I think Cain's shown a bit more in every area from what we've seen in MMA so far.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

prospect said:


> But why would you say that DC can't hang with Jones standing up!!





slapshot said:


> DC cant strike with Jones* because he doesn't possess the skills needed to do so. *


:hug:

I remember everyone in Glovers camp saying he was going to run over Jones in the striking, good training partners are essential but I think they can only take you so far and Cain being DC's training partner is being given a little too much validity by some IMO.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't understand why he get's so much smack for the _extended arm/eye pokes_ tbh. When it's all said and done, he isn't doing this thing for honor, pride or to please a bunch of guys on an internet forum. It's a business, something he does for a living to provide for him and his family. He's a millionaire, one of the biggest and most succesful guys in the sports history, has loads of sponsors, his own shoe line etc. He's a star. The thing he does isn't illegal and if i was him, i'd do anything inside the rulebook as well to maintain everything he has and to build his legacy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rauno said:


> I don't understand why he get's so much smack for the _extended arm/eye pokes_ tbh. When it's all said and done, he isn't doing this thing for honor, pride or to please a bunch of guys on an internet forum. It's a business, something he does for a living to provide for him and his family. He's a millionaire, one of the biggest and most succesful guys in the sports history, has loads of sponsors, his own shoe line etc. He's a star. The thing he does isn't illegal and if i was him, i'd do anything inside the rulebook as well to maintain everything he has and to build his legacy.


Plus you've got the "Jones wins by eye pokes" shit.

You know....eye pokes......and elbows......mainly elbows......elbows.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I don't understand why he get's so much smack for the _extended arm/eye pokes_ tbh. When it's all said and done, he isn't doing this thing for honor, pride or to please a bunch of guys on an internet forum. It's a business, something he does for a living to provide for him and his family. He's a millionaire, one of the biggest and most succesful guys in the sports history, has loads of sponsors, his own shoe line etc. He's a star. The thing he does isn't illegal and if i was him, i'd do anything inside the rulebook as well to maintain everything he has and to build his legacy.


It's not legal to poke peoples eyes. Jones has poked eyes as much as Kongo has kneed people in the balls, and look how much crap Kongo got and still gets. Eye pokes can cause very serious injuries to fighters and Jones uses his extended arm with fingers pointed directly at the eyes. It might be legal to do (having arms out fingers pointed outward), but it's a douche bag move. He pokes eyes, we all know it and he knows it, yet he does it anyways. let's be real here, it's dirty fighting. Legal, but dirty.

You play games so here's an example: camping a team's spawn point in an FPS is perfectly legal in the game, but that doesn't mean that it's not universally despised by people who play FPS games and that it's a dirty way to play.

He has the right to use that stance at the moment, but him getting crap for it should be expected.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> It's not legal to poke peoples eyes. Jones has poked eyes as much as Kongo has kneed people in the balls, and look how much crap Kongo got and still gets. Eye pokes can cause very serious injuries to fighters and Jones uses his extended arm with fingers pointed directly at the eyes. It might be legal to do (having arms out fingers pointed outward), but it's a douche bag move. He pokes eyes, we all know it and he knows it, yet he does it anyways. let's be real here, it's dirty fighting. Legal, but dirty.
> 
> You play games so here's an example: camping a team's spawn point in an FPS is perfectly legal in the game, but that doesn't mean that it's not universally despised by people who play FPS games and that it's a dirty way to play.
> 
> He has the right to use that stance at the moment, but him getting crap for it should be expected.


The only way Jones can break the habit would be to spend his next 5 years getting hit with sticks every time his hands open. It;s unfortunate cause we all know it'll cost him eventually, and OBVIOUSLY it's not deliberate.

I camp as spawns mah****a


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The only way Jones can break the habit would be to spend his next 5 years getting hit with sticks every time his hands open. It;s unfortunate cause we all know it'll cost him eventually, and OBVIOUSLY it's not deliberate.
> 
> I camp as spawns mah****a


No, when he extends his arm he can keep his fingers tucked. he can put his fist out there to judge distance without having his fingers slam against his opponents eyes. You say it's obvious he's not doing it on purpose, is it really? How do you know? You're telling me that the below GIF cannot be prevented? That it will take him 5 years to learn to not stick his fingers directly in peoples eyes?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.C said:


> It's not legal to poke peoples eyes. Jones has poked eyes as much as Kongo has kneed people in the balls, and look how much crap Kongo got and still gets. Eye pokes can cause very serious injuries to fighters and Jones uses his extended arm with fingers pointed directly at the eyes. It might be legal to do (having arms out fingers pointed outward), but it's a douche bag move. He pokes eyes, we all know it and he knows it, yet he does it anyways. let's be real here, it's dirty fighting. Legal, but dirty.
> 
> You play games so here's an example: camping a team's spawn point in an FPS is perfectly legal in the game, but that doesn't mean that it's not universally despised by people who play FPS games and that it's a dirty way to play.
> 
> He has the right to use that stance at the moment, but him getting crap for it should be expected.


Dont know anything about your video games. But agreed. D bag move. To wonder why hr gets so much shit is silly. He is extremely unlikeable. Other fighters give greats like Anderson penn gsp chuck cain respect and praise. Few do with Bones. Why? Because he is hard to like. 

Im from western ny area. Msking Bones one of the more local ufc guys. I watched him come up. I was and wanted to be a big fan. FF to today anf he is one of my most disliked guys out. He is a fake. He is awkward. He is sooo full of himself. Has no mystique just a social media whore. Somewhat dirty fighter. Liar. Childish champ. 

I wanted to like him. His personslity made that impossible. 

GSP was as humble as they come. Quiet. Yet he got shit. To think some loud mouth, self centered, spastic outburst, eye poker wont or shouldnt get shit is just not realistic.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> No, when he extends his arm he can keep his fingers tucked. he can put his fist out there to judge distance without having his fingers slam against his opponents eyes. You say it's obvious he's not doing it on purpose, is it really? How do you know? You're telling me that the below GIF cannot be prevented? That it will take him 5 years to learn to not stick his fingers directly in peoples eyes?


So what you're saying is, Jon Jones WANTS to be warned and risk disqualification?

What a weird strategy.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So what you're saying is, Jon Jones WANTS to be warned and risk disqualification?
> 
> What a weird strategy.


Seriously, I remember the Alex Caceres vs Edwin Figueroa fight when Edwin was going out of his way to get kicked in the balls and I was thinking why aren't guys trying to get Jones to stab them in the eyes 7 or 8 times in the fight and get that point deduction win.

Work the system be a champion.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So what you're saying is, Jon Jones WANTS to be warned and risk disqualification?
> 
> What a weird strategy.


Has he ever come close to being disqualified over it? Why would he stop putting his fingers out there and poking eyes when he's got away with it his whole career? Jones has poked more eyes in MMA than anybody I can think of. 

He knows his stance pokes eyes, I know it, you know it, everybody knows it. If I knew I was poking eyes, you know what I'd do? Stop pointing my fingers at peoples eyes, it's not that complicated.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

M.C said:


> Has he ever come close to being disqualified over it? Why would he stop putting his fingers out there and poking eyes when he's got away with it his whole career? Jones has poked more eyes in MMA than anybody I can think of.
> 
> He knows his stance pokes eyes, I know it, you know it, everybody knows it. If I knew I was poking eyes, you know what I'd do? Stop pointing my fingers at peoples eyes, it's not that complicated.


He hasn't even gotten a point deduction yet


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So what you're saying is, Jon Jones WANTS to be warned and risk disqualification?
> 
> What a weird strategy.


He hardly gets warned. And whats a warning anyway? When you know you can do it like twice and get away with it? 

He puts them in faces to make guys uncomfortable moving forward. 

Maybe he doesnt want to poke them in the eyes. Bit he clearly doesnt give 2 shits if he does. He knows he is sticking his fingers in eyes. And with a guy like greg jackson who is to say that isnt wjat hr is trying to do.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He hardly gets warned. And whats a warning anyway? When you know you can do it like twice and get away with it?
> 
> He puts them in faces to make guys uncomfortable moving forward.
> 
> Maybe he doesnt want to poke them in the eyes. Bit he clearly doesnt give 2 shits if he does. He knows he is sticking his fingers in eyes. And with a guy like greg jackson who is to say that isnt wjat hr is trying to do.


Exactly. Jones knows exactly what he is doing, he's never had a point deducted and he's never come close to being disqualified or any such matter. Maybe when refs actually start punishing him for doing this, he will stop. Keep in mind, he does this to many people. He sticks his hands with fingers out all over his opponents face, he has no concern whatsoever about poking guys in the eyes, he's perfectly okay with it.

Bas Rutten says it best:



> “He’s a very calm, relaxed, methodical fighter, and because he is that, I have to say – I’m sorry I have to say – yes, that is a dirty fighter,” said Rutten, a veteran broadcaster who closed out his own fighting career with a 28-4-1 record in 2006. “Maybe when he was looking down and then pushing the fingers in the eye, maybe that happened. I didn’t check that out.
> 
> “But he knows exactly what he’s doing at any given time, and his fingers were definitely in [Teixeira's] face – and for a long time. He was constantly rubbing them in his face. So yeah, I have to say yes.”


Another GIF, I mean this cannot be prevented? Rampage is very clearly saying "you poked my eyes, ref he poked my eyes" and Jones just keeps walking forward with his fingers extended not caring whatsoever.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

M.C said:


> Exactly. Jones knows exactly what he is doing, he's never had a point deducted and he's never come close to being disqualified or any such matter. Maybe when refs actually start punishing him for doing this, he will stop. Keep in mind, he does this to many people. He sticks his hands with fingers out all over his opponents face, he has no concern whatsoever about poking guys in the eyes, he's perfectly okay with it.
> 
> Bas Rutten says it best:
> 
> ...


Jones would have won every fight regardless.

Thats not attempting a poking, he's blocking vision by holding his hand close but it does make a eye poke extremely likely, its dirty pool. It should be illegal to extend your arm with spread fingers period. But the last part of the gif where his hand is simi closed fingers down should be legal.

Regardless its not the fighters job to officiate its the ref's. Blame should be squarely places on their shoulders not Jon's.

The issue a ref has with taking a point is that it could give the fight to the other fighter because unlike boxing taking a point has a massive impact on the outcome..

Thats why the entire criteria is shit, its not tailored for three or five round fights its tailored for a ten or twelve round fight. 

However, I think as a ref you already speak to the fighters before the fight so in my mind you just lay it out before hand, if you do this I give one warning and than I will absolutely take a point. If that shit happens after the fact thats on the fighter. Still the rules need to be refined and athletic commissions need to go away.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

As for that gif of Rampage, the Tex fight will show you exactly what Jones was trying to do. He hasn't used to too much, but in the Tex fight he did a great job (outside of the one or two incidents) of putting his palm on Tex's head. This not only allowed him to get the distance and hide an elbow or other attack, but it got Tex thinking and most of all angry.

That's what he was trying to do to Rampage in that gif. He REALLY needs to stop it though. That's not just the "backing out so his hands open up" kind of accident. That's a deliberate attempt at something which can easily result in an eyepoke kind of accident, so he needs to stop himself from doing it that specific move.

If not a single ref is calling Jones on it, why is it he should stop again? He's standing right there in front of the ref. A point deduction will surely snap him out of doing it anymore, so maybe you should be aiming your thoughts onto the ref.

There are people calling Jones a dirty fighter for his knee stomps and arm cranks etc which is ridiculous as those are 100% legal.

It's something he'll have to work hard to avoid, but until it becomes a problem FOR HIM, then why should he do the hard work?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> As for that gif of Rampage, the Tex fight will show you exactly what Jones was trying to do. He hasn't used to too much, but in the Tex fight he did a great job (outside of the one or two incidents) of putting his palm on Tex's head. This not only allowed him to get the distance and hide an elbow or other attack, but it got Tex thinking and most of all angry.
> 
> That's what he was trying to do to Rampage in that gif. He REALLY needs to stop it though. That's not just the "backing out so his hands open up" kind of accident. That's a deliberate attempt at something which can easily result in an eyepoke kind of accident, so he needs to stop himself from doing it that specific move.
> 
> ...


Bones fights by the Ray Lewis motto "By any means necessary" I personally love it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think he fights dirty so much as fights with a bad habit. Wrestlers aren't used to fighting with their fists closed. It's a long shot but despite his training he may still have that habit.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

When he's doing the hand on head thing, he should get warned as soon as he starts. It's a technique that can easily result in an eye poke. If he pokes someone in the eye baking up, he can get a "keep your hands closed, you've been told about this before, next time I'm taking a point".


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

My Jones hate aside, I agree with Bas. Jones is far too calculating to accidentally eyepoke someone. I bet the moment the refs finally start taking points, he'll finally stop doing it. I mean there were no eyepokes after Big John gave him a final warning.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

King Daisuke said:


> My Jones hate aside, I agree with Bas. Jones is far too calculating to accidentally eyepoke someone. I bet the moment the refs finally start taking points, he'll finally stop doing it. I mean there were no eyepokes after Big John gave him a final warning.


oxymoron much?


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

slapshot said:


> oxymoron much?


Not really, because Big John is the only one who's done it. Every ref should warn him right away.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Glad you pointed out Big John King D. Hope Big John refs cuz he'll give him an immediate point deduction. You can't keep doing that every single fight + round. How can he just get a warning when it's been a common occurence. There's two type of players I despise. Ones who are like John Fitch and others' who are cheap/dirty/unscrupulous/underhanded/ utilize cheese tactics (chin butts to the sternum, upwards shoulder block, scraping elbow over a cut to create more blood,)/lhw title holder.

Dude is not as skilled as he thinks he is. It's masked by his incredible reach and strength. His time will come sooner than later. 

All in all I'm really glad he came along because you gotta have someone you root to get KTFO. I can see why people hated on Anderson for their own reasons, but everyone agrees The Spider has something special that I do not feel the LHW title holder possesses.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Glad you pointed out Big John King D. Hope Big John refs cuz he'll give him an immediate point deduction. You can't keep doing that every single fight + round. How can he just get a warning when it's been a common occurence. There's two type of players I despise. Ones who are like John Fitch and others' who are cheap/dirty/unscrupulous/underhanded/ utilize cheese tactics (chin butts to the sternum, upwards shoulder block, scraping elbow over a cut to create more blood,)/lhw title holder.
> 
> Dude is not as skilled as he thinks he is. It's masked by his incredible reach and strength. His time will come sooner than later.
> 
> All in all I'm really glad he came along because you gotta have someone you root to get KTFO. I can see why people hated on Anderson for their own reasons, but everyone agrees The Spider has something special that I do not feel the LHW title holder possesses.


I don't see any of them to be dirty tactics. It's a fight. A punch in the fact is a dirty tactic by that standard.

The people Jones has defeated means you HAVE to think he's as good as people say he is.

I completely agree about Big John though. I absolutely LOVED when Vitor tried to take Jones' head off at the start and John said "You're gonna put your hand down and abuse the rules, then I'm not calling them" lol.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait Big John McCarthy said that?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jones comes out crouched and Vitor goes for the head kick. Jones puts his hand out like "He can't try and kick me there" and I can't catch the first little bit but Big John says "You want to play the game". He's pretty much saying "You try and abuse the rules like that, I'm not helping". He probably would have had it landed all the same.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Jones comes out crouched and Vitor goes for the head kick. Jones puts his hand out like "He can't try and kick me there" and I can't catch the first little bit but Big John says "You want to play the game". He's pretty much saying "You try and abuse the rules like that, I'm not helping". He probably would have had it landed all the same.


That was great! Big John is the best.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> When he's doing the hand on head thing, he should get warned as soon as he starts. It's a technique that can easily result in an eye poke. If he pokes someone in the eye baking up, he can get a "keep your hands closed, you've been told about this before, next time I'm taking a point".


That sets a double standard. You can't give someone a warning just because something "may happen". That'd be like giving someone a warning if their hand was around the fence, just in case they end up grabbing it. 

(not the best example I know, but trying to get my point across).

I'm all for giving Jones a warning if he does poke someone in the eye. But you can't give someone a warning based on something that may or may not happen.

Nothing wrong with putting the hand on the head. If you don't want the hand on your head, then it's your job to stop it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> That sets a double standard. You can't give someone a warning just because something "may happen". That'd be like giving someone a warning if their hand was around the fence, just in case they end up grabbing it.
> 
> (not the best example I know, but trying to get my point across).
> 
> ...


As soon as the eye poking starts*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hopefully that doesn't happen.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Jon eyepokes nearly every fight, if not every fight. He's a pretty scummy guy that's incredibly hypocritical and probably a terrible person to be around. He just so happens to be an incredible fighter, best elbows from any mma fighter ever. Gus probably beats him in the rematch though, a good money bet as he was one mistake away from winning the belt.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Postponed again. Come on jones fight through it. Dc was.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Postponed again. Come on jones fight through it. Dc was.


Completely disagree. I was up in arms about Jones not fighting Sonnen originally, but I kind of got to understand him.

Jones isn't going to risk his title by fighting anything other than 100%. It wouldn't do justice to the title challengers if the champion wasn't the best he could possibly be for the fight. That means preparation and health.

It's a little bit different for a title challenger, and besides that, Cormier's injury is most likely being pushed to make it seem like he has to overcome some stuff. If his knee is really that smashed, he's not wrestling every week. I'm currently carrying a knee injury and am unable to throw a jab because of pivots and weight distribution. He may need surgery to fully recover, but he's probably at like 90%.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds like bar some other freak injury we have the next few title fights set for into next year. At first I thought there would be an interim title. I'm wondering if both fighters will undergo surgery.


----------

